# Raw vs Kibble - my goodness what a difference!!



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Im dog sitting a large, old Golden Retriever, a young, hyperactive 3 year old Border Collie and a very old collie mix. All fed on Bakers Complete dog food. 

When I look at my girls (raw fed) against these dogs who have top-quality care other than the low-grade food its unbelieveable. None of them have shiny coats, the collie is overly hyperactive (Even for a collie), all 3 have AWFUL teeth, and even 2 days after being back from the groomer their coats feel greasy and they have that doggy smell.... It just seems awful compared to my two who are in excellent condition.

Ive been raw feeding for 6 months now, and I can barely believe that I was feeding my dogs kibble and vets actually recommend feeding these types of foods.... It just seems crazy that the diet can have such a huge effect on a dogs condition!! 

If nothing else, this dog sitting job has proved to me that switching to raw is the best thing I could ever have done for my pets!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love hearing stories like this. YAY!

I went to the big Sunflower Cluster dog show this morning and watched Chi's. There were several that I would have brought home, but the majority really had tear staining problems and even staining down the front legs and feet.  Several were pretty overweight and just pudgy roly poly. I was kind of disappointed. Would have LOVED to get a few of those on a raw diet and show the handlers the difference it makes!!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

and just want to add another comment... EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! so much poop!!!!!!!! Yuck!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I know!! My neighbors have two dogs. A large overweight lab and a scottie. The lab can really POOP. HUGE piles. And they look the same day after day after day. It rains, they are still there. Smelling and attracting flies and just generally gross!!! The scottie is the same way. 

Brody's little poops turn white and then turn to dust. They blow away in the wind or disintegrate after a rain. I never have to pick up the yard. I don't think I could find the poops if I went out and looked for them. ha.

Here's an excellent illustration on the difference in kibble versus raw poops if anyone is interested ....... (caution - poop photos). 

The Proof is in the Poo! | Prey Model Raw


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

*jumps up and down, pointing*

that's my dogs poo!! that's my dogs poo!!

LOL great article Tracy... never thought I'd be so psyched about poo though. =D


----------

